
Show HN: Bookmarks manager – Fastbmk.com - fastbmk
http://fastbmk.com/
======
fastbmk
Hello HN! I built Fastbmk.com as a fast, lightweight and reliable bookmarking
service. You can create bookmarks with tags and notes. List bookmarks by tag.
Search bookmarks. Import and export bookmarks.

Browser addon is available for Firefox and Chrome. Using addon, you can create
bookmark and check if the current page is already bookmarked.

I intentionally used a minimal set of web technologies to create a tool for
everyday use, which doesn't waste resources of client's computer.

Minimalistic design Low CPU/Memory usage Quick server responses

I already use the service on a daily basis and it works just fine. So I invite
you to try it too :) Currently the service is more like a minimum viable
product. A lot of features are planned to be implemented in the future.

So your opinion, questions, suggestions and ideas are greatly appreciated :)

~~~
meetneps
Good stuff mate! why dont you give it a shot at my rollout system, and get
your project rolling..

[http://grandappstudio.com/roll-
out?utm_source=new_yc&utm_cam...](http://grandappstudio.com/roll-
out?utm_source=new_yc&utm_campaign=promo)

We are happy to introduce awesome Downtime alerting system for your website
and webservices.

Is your website really up and running all the time ?

Every hosting provider gives you a guarantee of 100% availability. Do you know
its the really the case ?

Your website goes down for so many reason, Can you always keep an eye on them?

Don't worry, We will take care of this, even when you are sleeping. We will
notify you on your phone via SMS or Email. So that you can take remedial
action.

Cost: 10$ Per website Per Month paid annually.

Interested folks can signup this form, we would on board you ASAP. First 500
signups gets 2 months subscription completely free.

[https://goo.gl/forms/qMdzFqwcH9OzVeh52](https://goo.gl/forms/qMdzFqwcH9OzVeh52)

~~~
fastbmk
No, thank you :)

